# Searching for quick access, reliable handgun safe



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I am trying to find a small bedside handgun vault and am looking for recommendations. 

Currently the way my room is set up I have my nightstand next to the bed and directly beside that is my long gun cabinet/vault. I have my first handgun permits coming in soon and will be bringing home my Glock 17 I want quick access. No keys. maybe Bio metric, but are they actually worth it and work? I can imagine trying to get into my safe in the middle of the night and having to remember a specific way for it to recognize that it is me. Maybe key coded would be best. 

I would leave it right on the nightstand If i wasn't afraid my girlfriend would shoot me in the middle of the night or that my brothers would get it to. Safety comes first 

Suggestions? 
products to avoid?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Put it "IN" the nightstand and lock it. Unlock at night and slide the door open if needed. If you have to worry about the girlfriend that much it may be time to move on.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Chipper said:


> Put it "IN" the nightstand and lock it. Unlock at night and slide the door open if needed. If you have to worry about the girlfriend that much it may be time to move on.


That was a joke, Its more about the children of the house. I don't have drawers on my nightstand. just shelves.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I use a cheaper version of the GunVault, with 4 buttons. It is mounted to a wall just inside my closet, about chest level.
It could easily mount to a shelf, but it would be completely visible and obvious, though I don't guess that is a concern for you.
It uses a pattern code of 4 button presses that I set up. I think it can accept longer combinations too.
It runs on AA batteries which I have to change out about every 2 years. There is a touchpad on the outside to hold a 9v battery to if the internal batteries go dead, and there is always a key override.
It's a pretty nice solution.


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

I have this one below mounted to the side of my night stand. It's backed by a 1/8th plate. It's pretty secure.

Original Pistol Box | Fort Knox

For my AR I have this one mounted underneath my bed. It's pretty good but I think it's pryable. The good thing is that it's pretty well hidden.

Hidden gun safe: Fast Box Falcon - Fast Access gun storage

I also have a nice big safe hidden away.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The best safe I have is on my hip or on my shoulder... From the bed I have a 12 gauge loaded with seven rounds.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Second Kauboy. When I used a safe, that's where it stayed. Simple combinations made it easy and fast. Like the two outside buttons together and the two inside buttons together


----------



## Leeroy Jenkins (May 16, 2015)

You can go cheap if you want but do yourself a favor and make sure it's none of these on this website below.. If you do you might as we'll just find a hiding spot and keep it there...

How to Break into Almost Any Gun Safe with Straws, Paper Clips, Coat Hangers, and Even Children! « Lock Picking

Also I forgot to mention I'd stay away from biometric. The added complexity just adds to potential failure. Stay with a simplex style lock.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

I also agree to stay away from biometirc. Mine didn't work after a few months and I had to use the key. Fortunately the store refunded my money and they told me they had all kinds of problems with them.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 11671


I suggest a Pistol sized GunVault (or similar brand) bolted to the back of a nightstand. I've got 3 of them strategically placed throughout the house. When we're home the safes stay open, giving us access to the handgun if needed... when we leave or if visitors come over we simply close/lock the safes. None of them are biometric.

Like Kauboy said, the batteries need to be changed every couple of years. Good luck.


----------

